# Solicitations for unpaid work



## eyebeams (Feb 12, 2005)

Can we please have a separate forum for this? I'd like it for two reasons:

1) I have no interest whatsoever in looking for unpaid work. I've been freelancing for 6 years and browse to fins paying side projects that are out of the ordinary to buff the D20 end of my CV.

2) I'd like to see less of this dodgy, "Maybe we'll pay you of it sells,"  business that pops up from time to time. I think it's ethically wonky and would like these shunted into nonpaying gigs so as not to waste anybody's time.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think we have any plans to split the forum. At least for now, you'll have to filter out the nonpaying material; sorry about that.


----------



## eyebeams (Feb 14, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I don't think we have any plans to split the forum. At least for now, you'll have to filter out the nonpaying material; sorry about that.




My point is that I would like you to *make* such plans. It's dodgy enough as it is to let charity-seekers camoflage themselves among folks willing to pay a rate. And frankly, I can't see any motive for not splitting it that doesn't come from charity-seekers wanting to ride the coattails of better-financed counterparts.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2005)

I understand your point. I was trying to politely tell you that as of right now we *aren't* planning on splitting the forum. Keeping that stuff straight is a moderating nightmare for us every time someone isn't explicitly clear about their payment plans; my estimation is that it's just as easy for a freelancer to post a brief question asking whether or not a position is paid. 

In addition, we seldom split a forum unless there is a pressing need to do so due to post volume or many complaints, and this is the first complaint we've heard about the forum.

We're keeping an open mind, though; how do other people feel? In addition, I'll try to mitigate the problem by posting a "please clearly label your request" announcement in the forum.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 14, 2005)

If this is a big concern, we could post a sticky thread in the forum that tells people to specify their intent in the thread title. (Icons work too, but some people don't use them.)
Of course, the sticky thread would probably need to have much of the relevant information in its title, or at least a "read this before posting" message.

edit - Piratecat beat me to it.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2005)

Great minds think alike.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120712

Eyebeams, this will hopefully achieve the same goal without multiple forums. Keep us posted on how its working and if it makes your search easier.


----------



## eyebeams (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

And another thank-you from me.  You rawk, P Kitty!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike.




Yeah...PC, you cloned him


----------

